Ask HN: What is the best way to learn copywriting? - rayalez
======
gerenuk
Read letters from Gary Halbert, John Carlton and Jay Abraham. All 3 are the
legends when it comes to direct response copywriting.

Other than that, you can check VSLs from Frank Kern, Chris Hadad and Ryan
Deiss.

Also, check out swiped.co, you will find best ad copies/sales letter over
there sorted by categories.

------
pryelluw
Go read Dan Kennedy's book titled The Ultimate Sales Letter. It's a timeless
crash course on copywriting. Don't waste your time on anything else.

------
kleer001
Try to get paid for it, you can get immediate and real feedback.

